# Very W.I.P. Black Templars Banner



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi, all.

So, I've actually managed to touch my paints for the first time in forever (it seems) and this is the result, the high-concept for my BT Crusade's Banner:










Officially, it reads as thus:
"Also I heard the voice of the Lord, saying, Whom shall I send, and who will go for us? Then said I, Here [am] I; send me."

Though my freehand skills aren't awesome, it's still vaguely readable, and I think for tabletop standard, it works.

I'd love everyone's input.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

for my banner I made the Templar Cross over sized and then using the mechrite red foundation paint, I put a border around it, partially to tighten it up and make the points sharper, but it also added coolfactor.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

sounds cool. how about a pic?

and, ummm, not to be too narcissistic, but what do you think of mine?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I like it a lot man respect. If you go around the letters with a detail brush with the colour of the banner you should be able to make it clearer. Still I like it. Very Templarsy saying...:victory:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I think its progressing nicely so far, maybe a dab of your background color here and there to give more shape to the letters like "d" and "o"

I wouldn't have put a biblical proverb, but the one you chose is appropriate. I would like to see more red in there personally.

sorry my first post wasn't constructive enough. the reason i said that is because templar crosses are super hard to freehand, and painting an outline is the easiest way to cover up the mistakes. which I make every time.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lookin' good, dude. I love that you can actually read the script; you tend not to see that too often...as mentioned, very fluffy quote. I can sort of imagine the Templars keeping the bible around over the course of the millenia :victory:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Like they said, looks great, quote fits, very showy!

And like others said, a small tipped brush of the same color of the banner can help clarify the words.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

if you want to do freehand on a banner may i point you in the direction of this 










its got pigmented ink ,its tip is 1 tenth of a millimeter and they cost about £1 ,they work great for lettering , scroll work and tatoos on minis .


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i used one of the pens on the parchment on this chaplain terminator , obviously its not readable but the area is much smaller.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I often do the same thing [use pigment liner pens] however I stopped because they are very prone to rubbing off. maybe a coat of Matte finish would help.


----------



## Chaplain Carnivarious (Jun 17, 2008)

Man i love that you actually quoted the bible!!!k::victory::biggrin:


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

*Update!*

There's been a bit of a touch-up/redo session since I got out of work early (thanks to all-over muscle pain due to my new meds... yay).

Anyway, here's the updated version:










and to show the brush I did it with, an 18/0 Loew-Cornell 7000 Round:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Touching the a's, o's, and e's up with the khaki triad makes it a thousand times better-- much more readable, although it already was pretty readable, and it looks like the details otherwise are coming along nicely. Keep it up!


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, everyone!

@TSoH: Yeah, I love those triads. I doubt I'll ever use Kommado Khaki again!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

nice work, the only thing I can say is sharpen up that cross, or replace it with a decal.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Yeah I'd go with a decal of the cross there. Also maybe use a small tank one and put a shoulder pad skull on it to make it look more Space mariney....


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I've managed to do this much freehand, so I'm going to keep it _all_ freehand.

Given the time to work on it, I'm pretty sure I can make the cross look better.

Perhaps tonight I'll get a chance to, but, if it comes down to it, I think it'll be good enough for the tabletop regardless.

All in all, though, I'm getting fairly well discouraged, and giving serious thought to shelving the whole hobby.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Why are you getting discouraged? THe cross looks good freehand, well done with it, I'd just use the decal as a guide but hey, If you can do it without it respect


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

Its absolutley fine matey, just stop being hard on yourself and see it through to the end, I can practically guarantee you'll find it all ties together and looks great with the model holding it .


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it looks really good, and its legible! its given me and idea of what to do for mine.....


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

oftentimes a dried up calligraphy pen does the trick for banners and parchment scrolls.

thats a fitting passage for templars, props on a cool banner man


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

If you're doing it all totally freehand then respect. a few touch ups should make it look greater than what it is already ( the decal thing was coz I thought you had a time limit on it. Duno where I got that idea). Also do you have a special model to carry it? I'd love to see the model finished.


----------

